# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Νοσηλευτικό Ίδρυμα Εμπορικού Ναυτικού

## siosios

Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το ¨Νοσηλευτικό  :Confused: Ίδρυμα Εμπορικού Ναυτικού¨!!!! στην Νέα Πεντέλη.

----------


## Apostolos

Τα εκατομύρια των ναυτικών πεταμένα και στα χέρια κάποιων που δέν ένιωσαν ποτέ την αρμύρα της θάλασσας!!! Το θέμα το είχε θέσει το περιοδικό Εφιπλιστής το 93 και απο τότε κανείς δέν έχει πεί μία κουβέντα μία διαμαρτηρία! 
Ντροπή και Αίσχος! Σε όλους!

----------


## Michael

Και από όσο θυμάμαι είχε αγοραστεί και σύγχρονος για την εποχή εξοπλισμός, ο οποίος μάλλον ακόμα σαπίζει, αν δεν έχουν όλα κατακλεφθεί. Είναι μνημείο του πως κάποιοι σέβωνται τους ναυτικούς και τους κόπους τους στην χώρα μας... Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί αυτό το ίδρυμα έμεινε έτσι να σαπίζει. Από μικρός το θυμάμαι όταν πέρναγα απέξω με το λεωφορείο ή το αυτοκίνητο  και πάντοτε απορούσα πως μπορεί μια τέτοια περιουσία να παραμένει αναξιοποίητη. Αν ξέρει κάποιος λεπτομέρειες ας τις κομίσει σε κοινή γνωσή όλων. Προσωπικά θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να πληροφορηθώ σχετικά.

----------


## οπτήρ

Το τέως ΝΠΙΔ, τέως ΝΠΔΔ, σήμερα απλώς ακίνητη περιουσία του ΝΑΤ (καταργήθηκε από νομικό πρόσωπο το 1997) Νοσηλευτικό Ίδρυμα Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (στο εξής, ΝΙΕΝ) κείται εξ ολοκλήρου στα όρια του Δήμου Μελισσίων (και όχι Νέας Πεντέλης· η σύγχυση ίσως προέρχεται από το ότι η λεωφόρος που το ορίζει εξ ανατολών ονομάζεται, στο εκεί τμήμα, Νέας Πεντέλης· συνεχίζει ως Αγίου Σίλα).

Το κυρίως κτήριο καταλαμβάνει 25 στρέμματα και αποτελείται από πέντε ορόφους με εμβαδόν περίπου 11.600 τ.μ. Η περιβάλλουσα πευκόφυτη έκταση (διακρίνεται και αποξηραμένη κοίτη ρέματος) εκτείνεται σε 100 στρέμματα.

Το νοσοκομείο (τις καλές εποχές διέθετε 350 κλίνες) λειτούργησε μεταξύ 1948 (αρχικά ως σανατόριο για τους ναυτικούς· η φυματίωση και άλλες πνευμονικές παθήσεις θέριζαν τότε) και 1974, οπότε και ουσιαστικά ανέστειλε τη λειτουργία του, εξαιτίας του υψηλού κόστους λειτουργίας και ελλείψει χρημάτων για την ανανέωση του ιατρικού εξοπλισμού του. Έκτοτε, το μεν κτήριο, εκτός από τη φθορά του χρόνου, αντιμετώπισε εκτενείς λεηλασίες και βανδαλισμούς, η δε περιβάλλουσα πευκόφυτη έκταση, με ελλιπή περίφραξη και φύλαξη, αποτέλεσε από χώρο σύναξης και ορμητήριο αγελών αγριόσκυλων μέχρι και …βοσκότοπο αιγοπροβάτων, ενώ το καλοκαίρι υπήρχε και ο κίνδυνος πυρκαϊάς. Μόλις πέρυσι ανακατασκευάστηκε η περίφραξη του χώρου και τοποθετήθηκε μόνιμος φύλακας, ενώ δημοπρατήθηκε και ο ετήσιος καθαρισμός και συντήρηση του πευκοδάσους, που περιλαμβάνει και το πλύσιμο των δένδρων για τον καθαρισμό τους από τη βαμβακίαση από την οποία είχαν προσβληθεί. 

Κατά καιρούς ακούστηκαν διάφορα σενάρια αξιοποίησης της αδρανούς αυτής δημόσιας περιουσίας, με κυριότερο εκείνο του 1993, όταν με πρωτοβουλία της συζύγου του τότε πρωθυπουργού Μαρίκας Μητσοτάκη, εξετάστηκε η λειτουργία του ως θεραπευτηρίου χρονίων παθήσεων με τη δέσμευση χρήσης από τους ναυτικούς κατά προτεραιότητα ειδικής πτέρυγας. Το 1998 οι Γ.Κυριόπουλος και Ε.Γεωργούση της Εθνικής Σχολής Δημόσιας Υγείας, με χρηματοδότηση του Οίκου του Ναύτου, εξεπόνησαν_ «__Μελέτη για την Ανασυγκρότηση και Λειτουργία του Νοσηλευτικού Ιδρύματος Εμπορικού Ναυτικού»._ Το 1998 πρωτοακούστηκε, και επανέρχεται κατά καιρούς, το σενάριο στέγασης στους χώρους του ΝΙΕΝ της Εθνικής Σχολής Δημόσιας Διοίκησης ή παρόμοιου δημόσιου ή διαδημοτικού εκπαιδευτικού φορέα. Οι δημότες σαφώς επιθυμούν τη μετατροπή του σε χώρο πολιτισμού, άθλησης και ψυχαγωγίας, ενδεχομένως με ενοποίηση του χώρου με τα γειτονικά Νοσοκομείο Παπαδημητρίου και Εξοχές Χωροφυλακής. Η επαναλειτουργία του ως νοσοκομείου δεν φαίνεται επί του παρόντος πιθανή.

 Μερικές πηγές πληροφόρησης : 

Στις 06.10.2005, ο Βουλευτής Β΄ Αθηνών της Νέας Δημοκρατίας Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης απηύθυνε ερώτηση στον Υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη με θέμα _«Η προοπτική αξιοποίησης της έκτασης του ΝΙΕΘ στα Μελίσσια»_ (το αρκτικόλεξο σημαίνει _Νοσηλευτικό Ιδρυμα Εργατών Θαλάσσης_· πρόκειται για την παλαιότερη ονομασία του νοσοκομείου, όταν ήταν ακόμα ΝΠΙΔ). Η ερώτηση βρίσκεται εδώ.

Στις 25.10.2005, ο ΥπΕΝ απάντησε. Η απάντηση βρίσκεται εδώ.

Στο άρθρο 21 σχεδίου νόμου με τίτλο _Ενίσχυση της ασφάλειας πλοίων, λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων και λιμένων_ και ημερομηνία 30.10.07, που βρίσκεται στην ιστοσελίδα _Κυβερνητικές Πρωτοβουλίες_ εδώ, αναφέρεται ότι _«το ακίνητο του ΝΙΕΝ,_ _μετά του περιβάλλοντος οικοπεδικού χώρου, (…) το οποίο περιήλθε και ανήκει στην κυριότητα του ΝΑΤ, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται, ολικώς ή μερικώς, ως Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Εμπορικού Ναυτικού. (…) Για κάθε άλλη χρήση, το ΝΑΤ έχει αποκλειστικά όλα τα δικαιώματα που απορρέουν από την κυριότητά του επί του ακινήτου αυτού»._

Η πιο αισιόδοξη εξαγγελία είναι του βουλευτή Χίου της Νέας Δημοκρατίας (και συνταξιούχου Πλοιάρχου ΕΝ) Θανάση Βαρίνου. Σε συνέντευξή του στα «Ναυτικά Χρονικά», που αναδημοσίευσε η εφημερίδα «Πολίτης» της Χίου στις 19.04.2006, δήλωνε : «Το ΝΙΕΝ, που σήμερα είναι ολοσχερώς κατεστραμμένο, βρίσκεται στα Μελίσσια Αττικής σε έκταση 126 στρεμμάτων και διαθέτει 500 και πλέον κλίνες. Αυτή η ανεκτίμητη περιουσία έχει μείνει εντελώς ανεκμετάλλευτη. Φιλοδοξούμε να το μετατρέψουμε σε μονάδα πρωτοβάθμιας περίθαλψης, νοσοκομειακής και εξειδικευμένης περίθαλψης καθώς και μετανοσοκομειακής αποκατάστασης περίπου 600 κλινών».

«Από την κόλασή μου σού φωνάζω : Εικόνα σου είμαι, κοινωνία, και σού μοιάζω» (Γαλάτεια Καζαντζάκη, _Αμαρτωλό_)

----------


## akavuras1

Ενα μεγαλο Χαιρετισμο σε ολους

Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω σε αυτο το site και ο λογος ειναι γιατι οντως κανενας δεν εχει σεβαστει τον κοπο και τα χρηματα των ναυτικων που ολα αυτα τα χρονια που υπαρχει Ελληνικη Ναυτιλια εχουν βοηθησει στα παντα σε αυτο το κρατος ΑΛΛΑ κανενας δεν ειχε και δεν εχει τον στοιχειωδη ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ να στηριξη το επαγγελμα αυτο.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Αν ειχαν σεβαστει τους ναυτικους μας και το επαγγελμα τους καθως και τους κινδυνους του επαγγελματος ολα μα ολα θα ηταν διαφορετικα απο το ναυτικο επαγγελμα(δεν θα βγαζαν ουτε μια διαφημιση για να προσελκυσουν νεους στο επαγγελμα) μεχρι και την οικονομια ολοκληρης της χωρας αν ερχοτουσαν ολα τα πλοια με ξενη σημαια στην ελληνικη αλλα απο ανθρωπους που η μονη σχεση με την θαλασσα ειναι το παραλιακο ταβερνακι τι να περιμενει κανεις

----------

